# Wheel alignment



## jonny2112

Anybody recommend somewhere in greater Belfast, Bangor, Ards area where I could get a proper geometry setup? 
I've had the alignment done three times locally but it's still not right. It needs a four wheel job, but the garage don't agree!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MCVITEY

Ali burrows in dungannon also OMA in Mallusk. Had mine done last month by OMA was a fantastic job.


----------



## V3nom

You need to go to someone that has the Hunter Hawkeye system! Amazing piece of kit! Sadly for me, the only people that have it close to me are Kwik-Fit and they charge between £45-£65.


----------



## Cookies

MCVITEY said:


> Ali burrows in dungannon also OMA in Mallusk. Had mine done last month by OMA was a fantastic job.


Agreed - OMA do a great job - have a few friends who bring their Subarus there. There's also Integrity Tyres in Lisburn out opposite the MOT centre- IIRc it's the Hawkeye system they have. Great piece of kit with the sensor bar rising up at the front of the car!!! £40 though - but if it saves on tyres and bearings etc then it has to be a good thing...

Cooks

Edit - Just checked the Hunter website there (http://www.hunter.com/alignment/index.cfm) and it's definitely the Hawkeye system they have in Integrity Tyres in Lisburn. On the Knockmore Road btw. Good luck.


----------



## jonny2112

Thanks for the replies and recommendations. 
I'll check them both out, but would think OMA might be handier for me.


----------



## chrisibiza

I used Magowans in Mallusk who done a great job of mine.

Previously went to Armstrong Beattie who totally messed it up, took the car back and they still said it was correct, needless to say I will never be back there!


----------



## jonny2112

chrisibiza said:


> I used Magowans in Mallusk who done a great job of mine.
> 
> Previously went to Armstrong Beattie who totally messed it up, took the car back and they still said it was correct, needless to say I will never be back there!


I hate to admit it, but that's who I was talking about too in the OP. 
That's why I'm looking elsewhere :thumb:
I see OMA is a Subaru specialist. Wondering if they would entertain a lowly Vauxhall 
Good to hear about Magowans too - might be easier to get an appt there.


----------



## w138pbo

what car is it on? 

some cars need to be weighted whilst being set up. if no weights have been used the tracking will be out.


----------



## jonny2112

It's an Omega. 
Basically, after I got, it I fitted poly bushes to the front arms and then AB fitted four new tyres. Then there were new droplinks and I took it back for a setup. Three times it was in!!
Each time it was a little better, but for some reason they wouldn't do the four wheel geometry, claiming the rears were ok. 
So now the car still pulls a little to the left, steering wheel is slightly off centre, and there's a serious wobble at about 60 mph. The last time it was in was just before I went on a 1200 mile road trip. That was a pain at times!!


----------



## w138pbo

60mph wobble will be wheel balanceing.
Do you know what gauges they are using?


----------



## jonny2112

Yes I thought balancing too, but wasn't convinced I wanted to let them do anything more?
And sorry no, I don't know what equipment they use.


----------



## chrisibiza

jonny2112 said:


> So now the car still pulls a little to the left, steering wheel is slightly off centre, and there's a serious wobble at about 60 mph. The last time it was in was just before I went on a 1200 mile road trip. That was a pain at times!!


Same symptoms as mine with them! I left mine for a while the way it was and ended up having to get 2 new rear tyres as the tread had been scrubbed off them from the alignment being out.

I def recommend Magowans. Also offer discount to members of Really Mean sounds forum which is handy.


----------



## jonny2112

Thanks pal. I've had enough now hanging into the wheel! 
Not sure 'Really Mean' sounds would be me, but might be worth a try?!


----------



## chrisibiza

Actually they are off the forum now!



> Dear RMS Members,
> 
> Folks when we signed up to this contract it was for a 12 month period.
> Sadly our time is up and it is only fair to give another company a go.
> 
> If there is ever anything we can do for you please do not hesitate to contact us.
> Thank you for all your continued support and hopefully see you in the future.
> Magowan Tyres Team
> 
> For the record we will always offer some form of discount for RMS members!
> 
> Contact details:
> Philip Beattie: [email protected]
> James Blair: [email protected]
> 
> Website: www.magowantyres.co.uk
> Phone: 02890 837766 (Mallusk)
> 02893 361666 (Carrick)


----------



## DD1

Anyone used Integrity Tyres in Lisburn ?

was looking to get the GT4 done


----------



## Cookies

Yes mate.

I got my Exeo done and the wife's Megane.

Both cars left the place totally perfect with no wobbles at all - steering perfectly straight too. It was £40 for each car but I suppose it's worth paying it when it's done right!!

The guy doing it was explaining everything about the Hawkeye system while he was doing it too. That's a serious piece of kit!!!

Good luck with the GT4!!

Cooks


----------



## DD1

Thanks might give them a go


----------

